# Duck Boat Parade



## Derek Lampert

Just wonering how it looked this year. As I was on the west side of the state hunting feilds. Any pics of the MN/WIS rigs? Heading to DL? the birds sure got smart this week. Lets see some pics of duck boats.


----------



## Buck25

i'm from mn i could go out and take a picture of my jon boat for you...The reason that the ducks out smart you is because of the NR's now hahah


----------



## slough

I was kind of wondering where this thread was. Now that I live in Bismarck and not Grand Forks it's kind of a rite of fall that I miss out on. Last weekend was a beautiful one to be in a boat...fishing more preferably.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

I was in Minot this weekend so I was traveling the same direction but did see a few fueling up their boats when I was getting gas. I had to go to Minot to hunt in order to keep me sane and not get ****** off with the annual parade


----------



## Derek Lampert

LOL im "in the same boat here". I went to the west to avoid all that pressure..Did they have Mud Motors..If not they wont get there Ducks...


----------



## Duckslayer100

Seen plenty through Fargo. On my way back from work from lunch I passed a trailer with "Team Fowl Mouths" on it. Underneath in fine print it said "Please steal the contents of this trailer."


----------



## Derek Lampert

Please steal contents of trailer.hahaha. Duck boat pics please..


----------



## 9manfan

Derek Lampert said:


> LOL im "in the same boat here". I went to the west to avoid all that pressure..Did they have Mud Moters..If not they wont get there Ducks...


Why would they need MOTERS,,,  ,,,


----------



## Derek Lampert

Sorry bad grammer..


----------



## jblabsnduck

Won't be long before this thread gets locked.

BUT I do have to laugh because every person at our hotel (small hotel at that ) had a boat but us.

This blue platter(as you guys like to call us) was laughing at some blue platters sneaking up on about 1000 coots.
They were going to get there ducks. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

P.S. I never bring a boat to ND, just the trailer.


----------



## 9manfan

jblabsnduck said:


> Won't be long before this thread gets locked.
> 
> BUT I do have to laugh because every person at our hotel (small hotel at that ) had a boat but us.
> 
> This blue platter(as you guys like to call us) was laughing at some blue platters sneaking up on about 1000 coots.
> They were going to get there ducks. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> P.S. I never bring a boat to ND, just the trailer.


Suck up


----------



## GKBassplayer

the real boat parade is from Fargo to Dl every weekend in the summer. :thumb:


----------



## jaultman

I'm Minnesotan, but I understand how you guys think it's comical, annoying, and whatever else when all the non-res's come hunt your ducks and pheasants. I have my fair share of those feelings at my home as well. I'm wondering this - which bugs you more: nonresident hunters or city-slicker resident hunters? Of course the worst is probably big-city nonresident.

I lived in Bismarck last year and hunted around there. I could have gotten residency but didn't because I knew I'd be moving back to MN. 95% of ND residents that I ran into had no problem with me hunting out there on or near their land. On the other hand, going through these forums makes a guy think ND residents basically hate all nonres hunters. And those that are respectful, understanding, and accepting - those people apparently are less vocal.


----------



## KEN W

jaultman said:


> I'm Minnesotan, but I understand how you guys think it's comical, annoying, and whatever else when all the non-res's come hunt your ducks and pheasants. I have my fair share of those feelings at my home as well. I'm wondering this - which bugs you more: nonresident hunters or city-slicker resident hunters? Of course the worst is probably big-city nonresident.
> 
> I lived in Bismarck last year and hunted around there. I could have gotten residency but didn't because I knew I'd be moving back to MN. 95% of ND residents that I ran into had no problem with me hunting out there on or near their land. On the other hand, going through these forums makes a guy think ND residents basically hate all nonres hunters. And those that are respectful, understanding, and accepting - those people apparently are less vocal.


Why do non-res always bring up the res/non-res issue all the time????This topic is not about res vs nonres.It is about non-res bringing boats to ND.Which leads to roost busting.Don't make it something it isn't. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

And it's true.....the real boat parade is from Fargo to DL.


----------



## Duckslayer100

KEN W said:


> And it's true.....the real boat parade is from Fargo to DL.


Quite true...but it's not nearly as entertaining to watch :wink:


----------



## KEN W

Fargo to DL will always be the boat parade since it is kind of tough to fish from shore.Not so with hunting.


----------



## Buck25

This thread isn't about res vs. nonres? It is north dakotans making a mockery of mn and wi for having boats and busting roosts. The first post clearly states that haha.

ken w - "It is about NONRESIDENTS bringing boats to north dakota and which leads to roost busting"

For it not to be a res vs. non res thread you would have had to say "it is about hunters using boats in north dakota"

It is def. pointing fingers. I'm sure a lot of nonresidents come to nodak with boats i have no argument there. But for you to say that it isn't a res/nonres thread i just dont understand.


----------



## KEN W

So all non-res should be included in the boat parade????That's what jaultman implys.He does not mention boats once.His post is res. vs non-res.This topic is about boats,not non-res.


----------



## Plainsman

I constantly hear about roost busting. I would like to throw another aspect into this since I think half the avid duck hunters often misidentify a "roost". 
I have noticed different species of Chironomidae emerging at different times of year. Most often in June and not during hunting seasons. However, there are some species, and other species of aquatic macroinvertebrates that are more available as food resources in fall wetlands. Often I will see waterfowl congregating on a wetland from one hour before sunset to and hour after sunset. In the morning the wetland is totally void of waterfowl. So what happened to the "roost". The fact is it wasn't a roost at all, it was a concentration of emerging or stratifying near the surface aquatic macroinvertebrates or other food resources. Often the diet of waterfowl changes to more vegetation in the fall, but wind will uproot plants like _Potamogeton pectinatus_ which Canvasback and Swan feed on extensively. At the surface it will be utilized by other species.

I only offer this as perspective because it isn't that many years ago that everyone hunted water. Myself, I am in to big game and although I buy a waterfowl stamp I do it more to support the resource than hunt. I know some people are all waterfowl, and that's good, but I rarely would consider walking across the road to shoot a duck. Don't be offend by that since I am one less person in your way. Most of the time anyway. I average about two ducks a year. One year I shot 100, but my shotgun was new. 

In the future it may all shift back to water. Our grandparents hunted water only. Techniques change with the times, and not everyone changes at once. In states that have more water than fields and crops that don't lend themselves to waterfowl those people have not caught on to field hunting. Your way may be the best way, but then again maybe it isn't. These things take more thought and less emotion. My guess is as more land is posted and hunting turns into a game for the rich we will all be moving back to the public water.


----------



## The Wrestler

Best post written on this site by far!!!


----------



## deacon

Plainman is on the right track, with fewer and fewer wheat fields (more and more soybeans and corn) the harvest is changing is and is going to affect waterfowl. 40 years ago there where no soybeans or corn around FF, that is hard to believe, but technology is advancing so quickly with crops, have you noticed all the corn stalks with 3 ears of corn. Just a matter of time until more of us are hunting water again.

Then again just a matter of time until the next ice age...... :******:


----------



## KEN W

The increase in corn acreage is because of the ethanol craze.If the Feds ever quit subsidizing it.....things will change again.


----------



## jaultman

KEN W said:


> So all non-res should be included in the boat parade????That's what jaultman implys.He does not mention boats once.His post is res. vs non-res.This topic is about boats,not non-res.


Let's recap - original post: "...Any pics of the MN/WIS rigs?..."
In one of your posts: "...This topic is not about res vs nonres.It is about non-res bringing boats to ND.Which leads to roost busting..."

It looks like the topic is about non-res boats. Not fully about boats, and no, it's not about residents vs. non-res. I didn't mean to even start a res vs. non-res thing. But let's be clear, boats don't lead to roost busting; stupid hunters lead to roost busting. Boats, however, are very useful for retrieving ducks. Just because a body of water is big enough for a boat doesn't mean it's a roost. If I hunt Devils using a boat, does it mean I'm busting the roost?

I don't hunt out of a boat unless I'm near home, where there are no shallow ponds or fields. Duck boats are not the problem. I don't think the originator of this post meant this to be against non-res, but you kind of shifted it that way.


----------



## dakotashooter2

I for one didn't see the parade. Every year I head west to bowhunt mule deer for a week. I leave the weekend the NR season starts. I travel across the N 1/3 of the state and generally see more and more NR traffic as I near MInot. This year I didn't see a singe rig coming OR going.

I agree with plainsman that tactics are and will continue to change. Eventually ducks are going to "wise up" to field hunting like the snow geese have and hunters will shift back to the water. Actually one of the reasons field hunting is so good is because of high bird numbers. I remember back in the 80's when we MIGHT have a dozen ducks buzz our goose spread all morning. Back then you were more likely to see more ducks on a pond spread. You rarely saw thousands of ducks in a field...not because they weren't using it but because there just were not that many birds and they spread out more.


----------



## templey_41

On a side note I did see a few boats on parade this year while driving through eastern ND. I thought it was comical too. We brought our canoe incase we had to hunt some sloughs that were unaccessable by land. well that canoe never saw a lick of water this year. But where we hunted there was a lot of opportunities to hunt water we just never did. We hunted the fields the whole time and shot 136 ducks in 5 days. It was a blast and I want to thank all of those North Dakotans out there who may stumble across this site that aren't bitter at NR's for spending their money in their state. We took care of those people who we hunted on their land. Asked them what we could get them in return for their hospitality and the one lady tried to refuse our gift.

I do have to share one other story we were driving down a wide gravel road with my truck and trailer and met this small truck coming from the other direction. I slowed down to around 20 mph and pulled off to the side of the road to make sure this S-10 could get through. When he passes me this little prick flips me the bird. I had done nothing wrong and everything right. This kid had a nodak outdoors window decal on his truck. So, go figure!!!


----------



## johnsd16

templey_41 said:


> When he passes me this little prick flips me the bird. I had done nothing wrong and everything right. This kid had a nodak outdoors window decal on his truck. So, go figure!!!


A microcosm of this website. I can only imagine the example the attitudes on this site set for young hunters in ND.

To boot, 99% of the roost thing is such a joke. How would all of these great minds of ND duck wisdom suggest hunting bluebills and other divers on water too deep to Wade or too big to walk to where you want to hunt. You simply look small minded and ignorant when you say every boat is a busted roost, when in reality you have been brainwashed into thinking that by some collective Internet misinformation.

If all you guys that condemn boats as roost busters think you are God's gift to duck hunting and superior to us blue platers in the ability to kill ducks........ Come to central MN.......and don't bring a boat.........you won't kill many ducks.

Whenever I see a poster smash boats and roost busting I just read "ignorant and inexperienced waterfowler"

Once you've hunted a few states, especially outside the central flyway you realize that condemning any method of chasing ducks only confirms your inexperience. Sure, if i were to only hunt ND, I could live without a boat, but I would be
losing some great hunting opportunities.

Just like a previous poster said, boats don't bust roosts, moron hunters do. Not every piece of water is a roost like lots of you nodak guys try to say it is.


----------



## Aythya

I always hunt ducks over water and often hunt from my 14' jon boat. I grew up hunting ducks over water and using decoys and to me that IS duck hunting. When I moved to ND in 1979 all the guys I met who grew up here hunted ducks mostly by jump shooting. Few owned decoys and I was told by many that this was the way you hunted ducks in ND, jump shooting. And the preferred duck, at least until they bugged out was BWT.

I don't ever recall anybody back then that hunted from a boat. I did, because the last place I lived in MN was in the north and we hunted bigger water and needed a boat. When I came to ND I couldn't believe all the large wetlands my buddies ignored because they were too big and/or deep to jump shoot. Of course they thought I was nuts to go to all the work of using a boat but the also would never have considered hunting divers, which I love to do.

If I had a boat big enough to safely do it, I would hunt DL, Sakakawea, Audubon and the Missouri River.


----------



## DakotaYota

I live on the way to DL and always see the boat parade. Unlike many, most of the people I hunt with are NR from PA and Alaska. Say what you want, but the NR bring a lot of money to this state when it comes to hunting and fishing. I have lived in 4 different states, but I do have to admit that dislike for NR hunters seems to be unusually high here. It is funny though, its the hunters not the land owners that dislike the NR guys.

I personally find it sad....oh BTW I am currently listening to Res "Waterfowl hunters" give us all a bad name. They are shooting ducks on the water from the road all around my house. Been doin it for 2 hours drivin circles to the sloughs around our town. Sad that they call themselves duck hunters! I would be willing to bet they are the same people who would have issues with NR guys in "Their spot".

When I moved here a few years ago I use to get the occassional finger while hunting since I still had my Alaska plates. I just figure, the world is filled with ignorant people...res and nonres alike.


----------



## BB

You are missing out if you don't bust a good roost once in a while. Anyone with a layout blind and a roboduck can kill a duck in a dry field.
We hunted a roost (flooded corn field) this week that unfortunately had been hunted by some locals the week before. We didn't know this until talking to the farmer after the fact but they gave it away by leaving their shell hulls and dead ducks in the corn to rot; Found 3 dead greenheads and a hen that they just left for us.


----------



## goosehunt2010

Last time I checked it was legal to bring a boat to North Dakota. Last time I checked North Dakota is still a state in the US and hasn't succeeded yet. Some North Dakota residents think that they live in a different country and we have no right to be there. This is one country and I can hunt where ever I want with whatever tools I want to use if legal. Stop complaining, in an economy that we have seen over the past few years you think you would be greatful for Non resident hunters coming over to enjoy your place of residence that really doesn't have anything else to offer. Waterfowl will vacate an area if there isn't anywhere safe to go. Just because one roost is busted doesn't mean there isn't one nearby that will suffice. You sound like a little kids fighting over a toy, grow up and enjoy having the opportunity to hunt.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Thank you, goosehunt2010, for making one of the most ignorant posts of all time.


----------



## goosehunt2010

How about you explain what is ignorant in the post. The fact that we have every right to hunt birds how we see fit? The fact that we have just as much right to hunt North Dakota as you do? Or the fact that North Dakota's economy would be hurt without tourism dollars from Non resident hunters? Or the fact that ducks and geese will simply come back to the roost that they were shot off later in the day or simply change roost? Let me know your explanation instead of just saying it was ignorant.


----------



## texcl

Oh come on guys, you have to see some humor in this. The boat parade is funny to us north dakotans because most of us wouldn't drive 2 days to another state dragging 5 thousand pounds of gear and beer behind them, to shoot a couple birds. It's funny to watch all these guys bungle around trying to find a good spot to hunt and end up hunting on the side of the road in a slough using nothing more than waders and dekes. They remind me of the mexican junk collectors down in Texas and Arizona that pile a datsun pick up truck 7 feet tall with junk to take back to Mexico to sale. :rollin:


----------



## texcl

Plainsman said:


> I constantly hear about roost busting. I would like to throw another aspect into this since I think half the avid duck hunters often misidentify a "roost".
> I have noticed different species of Chironomidae emerging at different times of year. Most often in June and not during hunting seasons. However, there are some species, and other species of aquatic macroinvertebrates that are more available as food resources in fall wetlands. Often I will see waterfowl congregating on a wetland from one hour before sunset to and hour after sunset. In the morning the wetland is totally void of waterfowl. So what happened to the "roost". The fact is it wasn't a roost at all, it was a concentration of emerging or stratifying near the surface aquatic macroinvertebrates or other food resources. Often the diet of waterfowl changes to more vegetation in the fall, but wind will uproot plants like _Potamogeton pectinatus_ which Canvasback and Swan feed on extensively. At the surface it will be utilized by other species.
> 
> I only offer this as perspective because it isn't that many years ago that everyone hunted water. Myself, I am in to big game and although I buy a waterfowl stamp I do it more to support the resource than hunt. I know some people are all waterfowl, and that's good, but I rarely would consider walking across the road to shoot a duck. Don't be offend by that since I am one less person in your way. Most of the time anyway. I average about two ducks a year. One year I shot 100, but my shotgun was new.
> 
> In the future it may all shift back to water. Our grandparents hunted water only. Techniques change with the times, and not everyone changes at once. In states that have more water than fields and crops that don't lend themselves to waterfowl those people have not caught on to field hunting. Your way may be the best way, but then again maybe it isn't. These things take more thought and less emotion. My guess is as more land is posted and hunting turns into a game for the rich we will all be moving back to the public water.


I'm going to start a movement to stop field busting since hunting birds over fields scares all the birds off making them go to another field


----------



## Duckslayer100

goosehunt2010 said:


> How about you explain what is ignorant in the post. The fact that we have every right to hunt birds how we see fit? The fact that we have just as much right to hunt North Dakota as you do? Or the fact that North Dakota's economy would be hurt without tourism dollars from Non resident hunters? Or the fact that ducks and geese will simply come back to the roost that they were shot off later in the day or simply change roost? Let me know your explanation instead of just saying it was ignorant.


I could talk at length about what is wrong with your post and, coincidentally, skewed point of view, but I'll make it short and to the point...and leave it at that.

As far as busting roosts, go nuts. Do whatever you feel you deserve to do for coming here and hunting birds. I mean, so what if they spook off and head south? You'll just head back down there and meet them back home, anyway. Nothing like a little double-dipping! As long as you get what YOU came for, who cares about the people coming up after you, right? Me first...gimme gimme gimme!!! If (and that's a big IF) the ducks change roosts, it's doubtful anyone will hunt that roost, right? I mean, you can shoot them off one because they'll magically find another body of water absolutely untouched by humans. It's amazing how well you know waterfowl patterns...are you a biologist?! Simply fascinating!

Nobody said you can't come here. People just ask that you respect the land and resources while you are here. Same goes for residents. People point fingers at NRs, but there are just as many Rs who need to learn a thing or two about respect.



> Stop complaining, in an economy that we have seen over the past few years you think you would be greatful for Non resident hunters coming over to enjoy your place of residence that really doesn't have anything else to offer.


That right there pretty much sums out just how clueless and thoughtless you are. Build us up by putting us down, eh? Lots of class, pal. For the love of GOD, please, please, PLEASE stop doing us economical favors. I am friggin' sick and tired of that same old song and dance. You know where your dollars would be better used than here? How about New Orleans? Or Detroit? If you're so into giving, how about donating the couple hundred bucks you were going to bring to North Dakota and give them to someplace that really needs it. Believe it or not, North Dakota will still be here whether you show up or go someplace else. Next time I hear someone use the "you need us because you're so poor and helpless" I think I'll uke:


----------



## shiawassee_kid

last i checked i think ND has a surplus budget....one of only a handful of states. I'm pretty sure its not surplus because of hunters spending some money there...although i don't think they will turn it away. Not a big fan of the hunters spending money there argument either and i'm an out of stater.

Im sure the locals like our business and stuff but they would turn it away in a heartbeat if we were slob hunters. :beer:


----------



## goosehunt2010

Let's see here what attracts people to North Dakota........your professional football team? Baseball? Basketball? College Sports? Business? Landmarks? Golf Courses? Beaches? I'm not saying my state isn't dead as well but at least I will admit that Nonres hunters bring alot of money to it. I think it is closer to $1,000 dollars that each nonres hunter spends in North Dakota per 5 day trip, not $200. Not everyone is going to conform to the way you hunt and I think it is IGNORANT to believe otherwise. So why not stop the NR bashing and just enjoy being out there. I've never seen bickering and whining get anyone anywhere so I don't know why you think it is going to make a difference.


----------



## BB

Back to the original topic. Below is a pic of our rig from a couple of years ago. The duck boat on top was used as a decoy in this hunt. We passed some nd guys scouting a field near kramer, nd without our trailer in tow but our blue plates nice and cleaned off and our carstens roost buster editon boat on the truck. They were watching a field with 600 honkers and lets just say thousands of ducks. I am sure they didn't think we would be interested in a loaded field but rather a roadside slough with dozens of gadwall and ruddy ducks so they decided to show up to the field 45 min before shooting time but we were there 2 hrs early...snooze ya' lose!
pictured left to right: Tom Thomas, Ben Benson, Ollie Olson, John Johnson, Hans Hanson). Andy Anderson is taking the picture and Sven Swenson had to go back to the motel to poop if you're wondering why there are 7 limits of mallards, 7 limits of honkers, and some bonus wigeon, pintail, and a redhead. **Note: the names and identities of the people have been changed to protect their privacy.


----------



## jcnelsn1

goosehunt2010 said:


> Let's see here what attracts people to North Dakota........your professional football team? Baseball? Basketball? College Sports? Business? Landmarks? Golf Courses? Beaches? I'm not saying my state isn't dead as well but at least I will admit that Nonres hunters bring alot of money to it. I think it is closer to $1,000 dollars that each nonres hunter spends in North Dakota per 5 day trip, not $200. Not everyone is going to conform to the way you hunt and I think it is IGNORANT to believe otherwise. So why not stop the NR bashing and just enjoy being out there. I've never seen bickering and whining get anyone anywhere so I don't know why you think it is going to make a difference.


This thread got off track in a hurry. The argument gets old fast, but for some reason I can never help myself...

Lowest unemployment in the country, large budget surplus, business friendly legislature, billions of dollars of oil and the jobs that come with it...... There is no doubt that hunting is a contributor to the economy but it is not the be all end all. I have no problems with non-residents coming here to hunt. I think it is important that they see the duck production here so that they will be more willing to protect it for everyone. That being said there needs to be some reasonable restrictions in place. The hunting and fishing here is a large asset to the state in my opinion in attracting people to move or stay here (It is one of the primary reasons why I moved here). Attracting and retaining people has a much larger impact on the economy (and is more important to the future of ND) than the loss of revenue by restricting the number of nonresident hunters to a more reasonable number. Thus, the quality needs to be protected so that it remains an attractant.

Why doesn't anybody ever complain about South Dakota's tight cap on nonresidents, but everybody gets bent out of shape when anything about nonresident hunters in ND is mentioned?


----------



## BB

> Why doesn't anybody ever complain about South Dakota's tight cap on nonresidents, but everybody gets bent out of shape when anything about nonresident hunters in ND is mentioned?


We as a group (non-residents) are not complaining about SD or ND. It's the residents doing the complaining/bashing and NR and even some residents now are getting so sick of hearing it. ND lets 40k hunters in and SD lets 4k hunters in. I hunt both states and get drawn in SD 4 out of 5 years and I am perfectly ok with that as are any guys I know. I would be ok with a lottery if ND did it and the years I wasn't drawn I would be 100 miles north of the border in MB lighting up roosts til a half-hour past dark sending birds your way. SD made a set of regulations/laws based on what their elected officials wanted and that's their deal. Same goes for ND so whoever you guys elected and the laws they put in place are your decision, not ours. I am guessing the increased revenue and economic impact hunters had on small towns was a factor in the decision process regardless of what anyone thinks non-resident hunters add to it. SD's big ticket is pheasants so they are less concerned about duck hunting revenue. You guys made a decision to let all these hunters so deal with it.

Let's get back on Topic; duck boat pics please


----------



## Nick Roehl

BB said:


> Back to the original topic. Below is a pic of our rig from a couple of years ago. The duck boat on top was used as a decoy in this hunt. We passed some nd guys scouting a field near kramer, nd without our trailer in tow but our blue plates nice and cleaned off and our carstens roost buster editon boat on the truck. They were watching a field with 600 honkers and lets just say thousands of ducks. I am sure they didn't think we would be interested in a loaded field but rather a roadside slough with dozens of gadwall and ruddy ducks so they decided to show up to the field 45 min before shooting time but we were there 2 hrs early...snooze ya' lose!
> pictured left to right: Tom Thomas, Ben Benson, Ollie Olson, John Johnson, Hans Hanson). Andy Anderson is taking the picture and Sven Swenson had to go back to the motel to poop if you're wondering why there are 7 limits of mallards, 7 limits of honkers, and some bonus wigeon, pintail, and a redhead. **Note: the names and identities of the people have been changed to protect their privacy.


Wow great job guys!! What you do once a season we do 3 times a week. But keep up the good work and don't forget to whack some shovelers and ruddies on the way out.


----------



## BB

> Wow great job guys!! What you do once a season we do 3 times a week. But keep up the good work and don't forget to whack some shovelers and ruddies on the way out.


You shoot 60 birds in about 90 minutes like we did 3x/week? mainly greenheads/pintails/honkers? You should be a pro-staffer....wait you already are! sa-weeettt! Either way you're stacking birds at an unbelievable rate so you shouldn't complain about the quality of hunting your fine state has to offer.
The topic is about duck boats and people wanted to see our blue-plate floats we use in the parade. I just explained how we used our duck boat to sneak into the field and sometimes they aren't used for roost busting.


----------



## Nick Roehl

BB said:


> Wow great job guys!! What you do once a season we do 3 times a week. But keep up the good work and don't forget to whack some shovelers and ruddies on the way out.
> 
> 
> 
> You shoot 60 birds in about 90 minutes like we did 3x/week? mainly greenheads/pintails/honkers? You should be a pro-staffer....wait you already are! sa-weeettt! Either way you're stacking birds at an unbelievable rate so you shouldn't complain about the quality of hunting your fine state has to offer.
> The topic is about duck boats and people wanted to see our blue-plate floats we use in the parade. I just explained how we used our duck boat to sneak into the field and sometimes they aren't used for roost busting.
Click to expand...

Well you want to brag about being on the "X" one time, that's just funny to me. I know the quality my state has to offer. I hunt it all season not 7-14 days. Also you are right, this is about the parade but you had to start bragging about one good hunt. You took it more off topic, I just let you know how it really is. Like I said keep whackin the sh$t shovelers and ruddies on the way out. God knows they need some thinning down.


----------



## BB

Yep, I've only hunted one "X" in ND. You got me. Unless you consider a roost an X, then I am in the hundreds. 
Nice job getting on the X!


----------



## barebackjack

goosehunt2010 said:


> The fact that we have just as much right to hunt North Dakota as you do?


In a thread full of stupid comments, you have just won yourself the stupidest comment award. Congratulations.

The fact is, a NR has NO "right" when it comes to hunting opportunities in ND. It is a privilege which can be snatched away by ND (or any state to which you are not a full-time resident of) in a heart beat.

There are a whole lot of other states in which I cant hunt every year, and species in other states that I, as a non-resident cant hunt at all, by your logic, I guess my rights are being infringed upon.

Get a clue.


----------



## BB

I agree with you for once BareBack on the rights deal BUT once we swipe our visa cards for $100+ and your state says come on in for 14 days and hunt, we have rights just like anyone else. If you want to keep us out with lotteries or caps or whatever you guys decide we have to respect it. When you invite 25-30k people to hunt alongside residents for basically a 4-5 week period, there are going to be pressured areas and roosts are going to get busted. 
Someone below talked about a "business friendly legislature." Maybe that isn't compatible with the way some guys want to see duck hunting in ND.


----------



## barebackjack

I agree with you BB.

Once you pay your fee's, you are allowed to hunt in whatever fashion you please as long as it is legal.

However, if you think ND can maintain the quality of hunting we have with the current trends and current regulations, you are sadly mistaken.

ND is getting "smaller". There is more land off limits, and more hunters are hunting more and more. I dont care what anybody says about declining hunter numbers, this is NOT the trend in ND! It doesn't matter if its waterfowl, bowhunting, predator hunting, etc etc. There are more people out and about than ive EVER seen in my life (and ive lived here my entire life). Ive seen it first hand. The quality of the experience has deteriorated over the years. The "fun factor" of waterfowling in the area I grew up has gotten so low, ive quite doing it! Between leased land locked up by guides, and a virtual inundation of non-residents (and plenty of residents), the fields of ND are getting more and more crowded. My fall is so much more relaxed since giving up on waterfowl, no longer do I worry about getting screwed over by another group, dealing with multiple trespassers per day, etc etc. (Now I only have to deal with this stuff when it comes to bowhunting! :lol: )

If we want to maintain ND as a "go to" destination for NR hunters, and maintain the ND opportunities for our residents, somethings gotta give. IMO, NR opportunity should be on the chopping block long before resident opportunity is infringed upon.


----------



## The Shovla

I'm not getting involved in this ridiculous argument......BUT, can we stop bashing the Shovelers please. Thank you


----------



## texcl

I agree with the above statement. Things are out of control because we (residents) haven't gotten off our duffs and changed the hunting regulations. If things continue down this road for much longer I forsee some pretty serious changes like guided hunts only or a NR lottery. alot of residents are getting pretty upset about the influx of out of staters. I don't think out of state hunters make any serious impact on our economy as a whole. there are a couple of towns like Dl that make a good amount of money on them. I wont go within 50 miles of DL anymore it is so overrun with hunters, resident and nr alike. My area is not so bad but hearing some stories from out west it seems like the area is getting exploited. I think we do need to limit the number of nr hunters somehow for everyones sake. I mean if there are that many hunters out there in such a small area it can't be good for anyone resident or not. I hunt all over and our family has several thousand acres in TX to boot. When I was a kid what my family refered to as yankees started showing up in hords to hunt there (they were actually from dallas, houston and san antonio) back then there was no posted land and we could pretty much hunt anywhere. Now when I go to visit family there, you will not see unposted land and I mean not one field. We are in that transition period now where more and more people are posting land, soon it will all be posted, just like Texas. It's sad but the good old days are on there way out even in ND. Mostly due to hunting shows I might add.


----------



## templey_41

what I find interesting is that we hunted this field last week and met two guys from ND hunting in the same field and apparently they were related to the land owners something about this guys step daughter is married to the landowners grandson, so we setup 500 yards away not downwind either. The next morning our buddies go back to the same spot that these other guys hunted the evening before.....what did they we find.....shells upon empty shells all over the field in the area they were in that evening before. No disrespect, but maybe you should do more education among your fellow statesmen about respect for land and hunter etiquette. Maybe it could be part of your hunter education classes instead of the NR bashing that I'm sure goes on at them.

Also texcl is right.....you can thank DU, Babe Winkleman, and all those videos that every "prostaffer" has to make that proclaims the state that they are hunting in for the demise of your hunting since you allow them to film shows


----------



## goosehunt2010

I don't think limiting the hunters in ND is a good idea. The state is known as a freelance state to nonresident hunters which is the attraction. If you limit the hunters all you are going to do is piss the majority of the nonresidents off and they will just forget about North Dakota and all of the dollars that are contributed to your state in terms of licenses, food, gas, shells,groceries, etc. Instead why wouldn't North Dakota simply raise the license fee to get rid of some of the guys that aren't that committed. The state would probably make the same amount of money and cut hunter numbers way down. I would be comfortable paying a extra hundred bucks to have fewer problems on a vacation.


----------



## Blue Plate

barebackjack said:


> ND is getting "smaller". somethings gotta give.


You want to talk about stupid comments. Have you driven around ND with eyes open lately? There is more water, with more ducks and more opportunities than I've ever seen in my many years of hunting ND. I honestly wonder about some of you guys. I just got back from ND and again like all the other years there was ZERO hunting pressure. We never saw another duck hunter then entire time we were out there. We saw a few pheasant hunters, must have been fun this weekend past weekend. There is more posted land but the two times we called the farmers to hunting posted land they both said yes. It was really hard. You write there name down, go to the white pages on your blackberry and look up their number. Yup ND is really getting small. :rollin:


----------



## jblabsnduck

Is this what OUR sport has come to???
I have seen all kinds of dumb people in ND doing dumb things.

Breaking news- Seen dumb people with ND, MN, MI and WI plates on there trucks.
Bad apples come from everywhere.

This has turned in to my ding ding is bigger than your ding ding.

No wonder our sport numbers are droping. 
Hunt the way you want to hunt and if you see someone doing something stupid let them know and offer to put them on the right track.
Offer up some help to the rookies and SHOW them why you hunt the way you hunt and point out what they might be doing wrong.
Never know, you might make a friend or two.

I will continue to come to ND for my two trips a year.
Never have much pressure in the area I hunt and have even hunted with guys from ND.

There is only a small fewe on here that think ND and the birds belong to them.

Everyone is a tuff guy behind a key board. :evil: :evil:

Not one person in the local bar we go to has EVER given us crap about being a blue platter.
We have ended up hunting with some of them.

SSOOOOO keep all your crying top yourself and go kill something. :sniper: :sniper:

Good luck to everyone hunting this season and we will be back in ND again in two weeks to kill some birds. :beer: :beer:


----------



## barebackjack

Blue Plate said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ND is getting "smaller". somethings gotta give.
> 
> 
> 
> You want to talk about stupid comments. Have you driven around ND with eyes open lately? There is more water, with more ducks and more opportunities than I've ever seen in my many years of hunting ND. I honestly wonder about some of you guys. I just got back from ND and again like all the other years there was ZERO hunting pressure. We never saw another duck hunter then entire time we were out there. We saw a few pheasant hunters, must have been fun this weekend past weekend. There is more posted land but the two times we called the farmers to hunting posted land they both said yes. It was really hard. You write there name down, go to the white pages on your blackberry and look up their number. Yup ND is really getting small. :rollin:
Click to expand...

I knew my favorite 'sota cracker would chime in on that one! :roll:

You and I have been over this many many MANY times. Im sooo happy you have a place all to yourself in ND. Truly, I am. I hope it stays that way and doesnt turn into what its become in many other areas of the state.

But what does one have to say to you to get it through your thick MN skull that not all of ND is like the area you hunt? Pull the walleye out of your ears and listen for once. Are you that stupid to not comprehend the fact that some areas get more pressure than others?

Really, you come off so damn arrogant and ignorant. I live here 365 days of the year bud. Ive watched the area I grew up turn into an absolute circus. You sit there in MN after spending a week "somewhere" here and tell me "how it is"? GOOD LUCK! I know how it is. I see how it is before the NRs get here, and I see how it is after theyve been gone a while. The quality of the hunt has declined DRAMATICALY in this area, as well as several others.

Thers are still un-pressured areas, but as the pressure increases in the already pressured areas, I guarantee you things will change and your "secret spot" will someday not be so secret anymore.


----------



## Blue Plate

barebackjack said:


> Are you that stupid to not comprehend the fact that some areas get more pressure than others?


What facts have you every produced other than your own opinion. Anecdotal evidence is the poorest way to support any argument or discussion. "Well I saw 3 blueplates out in a couple spots this weekend, this place is a circus." That's like saying my grandpa smoked 2 packs a day and lived to be 90. So I can assume that smoking is good for me. North Dakota has not changed. The facts are the number of NR licenses sold has stayed esentially the same or decreased in the past 10 years, that is FACT. You have no idea how many times I visit your state, cracker.


----------



## jcnelsn1

goosehunt2010 said:


> I don't think limiting the hunters in ND is a good idea. The state is known as a freelance state to nonresident hunters which is the attraction. If you limit the hunters all you are going to do is piss the majority of the nonresidents off and they will just forget about North Dakota and all of the dollars that are contributed to your state in terms of licenses, food, gas, shells,groceries, etc. Instead why wouldn't North Dakota simply raise the license fee to get rid of some of the guys that aren't that committed. The state would probably make the same amount of money and cut hunter numbers way down. I would be comfortable paying a extra hundred bucks to have fewer problems on a vacation.


SD has a cap on nonresidents and they fill it everyear. Nobody is too ****** to go there. I don't think people would be too ****** to come here either. I do think your idea about an increased license fee makes sense. Especially if the increased revenue was earmarked for PLOTS or some other similar program. If I were king of the world I would like to see something like a lottery for 10,000 - 15,000 nonresident licenses at the normal, current license price. Once those were gone, an unlimited number of nonresidents could still purchase a license, but it would cost like $400 and all the extra revenue would be used for public hunting land.

Obviously there are areas that are less pressured than others. However, this year I have hunted in say 4 or 5 different areas, many of which are an hour or more from one another. There has not been a single day where I have not heard multiple groups of other waterfowl hunters shooting.


----------



## barebackjack

Blue Plate said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that stupid to not comprehend the fact that some areas get more pressure than others?
> 
> 
> 
> What facts have you every produced other than your own opinion. Anecdotal evidence is the poorest way to support any argument or discussion. "Well I saw 3 blueplates out in a couple spots this weekend, this place is a circus." That's like saying my grandpa smoked 2 packs a day and lived to be 90. So I can assume that smoking is good for me. North Dakota has not changed. The facts are the number of NR licenses sold has stayed esentially the same or decreased in the past 10 years, that is FACT. You have no idea how many times I visit your state, cracker.
Click to expand...

Blah blah blah, blah blah blah.

Youd freakin argue with me if I told you the sun was shining today. I see those walleyes are still crammed in there. Hear what you want to hear, your short time here obviously means youve got the entire state figured out. :roll:

I dont care if ND only sold 5,000 licenses. If they all go the same freakin spot than THAT SPOT is getting the crap kicked out of it. Get it? I bet not.


----------



## Pikeguy

goosehunt2010 said:


> Instead why wouldn't North Dakota simply raise the license fee to get rid of some of the guys that aren't that committed.


I would like to interject one thing...

"Commitment" to waterfowling in ND, or anywhere else for that matter, should not be measured by the depth of one's pockets.


----------



## Blue Plate

barebackjack said:


> Blah blah blah, blah blah blah.


LOL, good one. That is pure genius, It's such a little think but says so much. I've wasted way too much of time today. Asking you to contribute in one of the threads is like putting a first grader in a high school biology class and telling to get an A. It's impossible and unfair. I'm beginning to fee bad for you. You're getting frustrate with the critical posts but you don't know how to respond so you keep coming back with "take the walleyes out of your ears". I'm actually reading this so shouldn't it read a little different? That's the kind of response I get from my 4 year daughter. Here are some little things I like to call facts.

Year Res NR Total

1975 67,267 6,043 73,310 
1976 63,660 8,530 72,190 
1977 63,117 7,933 71,050 
1978 64,081 9,044 73,125 
1979 59,053 8,682 67,735 
1980 55,508 8,262 63,770 
1981 52,079 6,931 59,010 
1982 52,565 7,615 60,180 
1983 48,575 7,085 55,660 
1984 45,814 7,111 52,925 
1985 41,470 6,380 47,850 
1986 42,048 7,507 49,555 
1987 40,890 7,505 48,395 
1988 26,838 4,222 31,060 
1989 29,394 5,778 35,172 
1990 27,529 5,522 33,051 
1991 27,857 5,928 33,785 
1992 22,816 8,175 30,991 
1993 30,271 9,534 39,805 
1994 35,329 10,316 45,645 
1995 37,054 11,997 49,051 
1996 39,009 13,750 52,759 
1997 36,953 15,561 52,514 
1998 39,513 19,191 58,704 
1999 39,118 21,873 60,991 
2000 35,992 25,165 61,157 
2001 35,310 30,029 65,339 
2002 34,138 29,992 64,130 
2003 30,771 26,066 56,837 
2004 28,336 24,375 52,711 
2005 28,331 25,455 53,786

Looks like 
2006 - 26,000 NRs sold 
2007 - 23,121

Information from: Bismarck Tribune, http://www.bismarcktribune.com


----------



## goosehunt2010

Pikeguy said:


> goosehunt2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead why wouldn't North Dakota simply raise the license fee to get rid of some of the guys that aren't that committed.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to interject one thing...
> 
> "Commitment" to waterfowling in ND, or anywhere else for that matter, should not be measured by the depth of one's pockets.
Click to expand...

Commitment is exactly that. It is how much money, time, and energy you are willing to dump into something you love. I say if you can't scrounge up the money save up for next year. I buy 4 licenses a year from different states, it hurts the pocket book but I am committed so I am willing to sacrifice.


----------



## barebackjack

Pikeguy said:


> goosehunt2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead why wouldn't North Dakota simply raise the license fee to get rid of some of the guys that aren't that committed.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to interject one thing...
> 
> "Commitment" to waterfowling in ND, or anywhere else for that matter, should not be measured by the depth of one's pockets.
Click to expand...

+1,000



goosehunt2010 said:


> Commitment is exactly that. It is how much money, time, and energy you are willing to dump into something you love. I say if you can't scrounge up the money save up for next year. I buy 4 licenses a year from different states, it hurts the pocket book but I am committed so I am willing to sacrifice.


No. Commitement is nothing exactly like that. He with $10K worth of gear is no more committed than he with $1K.


----------



## barebackjack

Blue Plate said:


> Year Res NR Total
> 
> 1975 67,267 6,043 73,310
> 1976 63,660 8,530 72,190
> 1977 63,117 7,933 71,050
> 1978 64,081 9,044 73,125
> 1979 59,053 8,682 67,735
> 1980 55,508 8,262 63,770
> 1981 52,079 6,931 59,010
> 1982 52,565 7,615 60,180
> 1983 48,575 7,085 55,660
> 1984 45,814 7,111 52,925
> 1985 41,470 6,380 47,850
> 1986 42,048 7,507 49,555
> 1987 40,890 7,505 48,395
> 1988 26,838 4,222 31,060
> 1989 29,394 5,778 35,172
> 1990 27,529 5,522 33,051
> 1991 27,857 5,928 33,785
> 1992 22,816 8,175 30,991
> 1993 30,271 9,534 39,805
> 1994 35,329 10,316 45,645
> 1995 37,054 11,997 49,051
> 1996 39,009 13,750 52,759
> 1997 36,953 15,561 52,514
> 1998 39,513 19,191 58,704
> 1999 39,118 21,873 60,991
> *2000 35,992 25,165 61,157
> 2001 35,310 30,029 65,339
> 2002 34,138 29,992 64,130
> 2003 30,771 26,066 56,837
> 2004 28,336 24,375 52,711
> 2005 28,331 25,455 53,786
> 
> Looks like
> 2006 - 26,000 NRs sold
> 2007 - 23,121*
> 
> Information from: Bismarck Tribune, http://www.bismarcktribune.com


Thank you for proving my point. The last ten years have seen an increase in NR numbers over the 35 year long term average.

Perceived pressure is always higher with NR hunters as they are hunting for longer, un-interrupted periods (this goes for more than just a bunch of pea brained birds too). Where most resident hunters are hunting weekends, providing birds with "breaks", NR's are hunting 4,5,6,7+ days straight, thus eliminating "breaks" in hunting pressure.

I KNEW youd get it!


----------



## 9manfan

barebackjack said:


> Blue Plate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Year Res NR Total
> 
> 1975 67,267 6,043 73,310
> 1976 63,660 8,530 72,190
> 1977 63,117 7,933 71,050
> 1978 64,081 9,044 73,125
> 1979 59,053 8,682 67,735
> 1980 55,508 8,262 63,770
> 1981 52,079 6,931 59,010
> 1982 52,565 7,615 60,180
> 1983 48,575 7,085 55,660
> 1984 45,814 7,111 52,925
> 1985 41,470 6,380 47,850
> 1986 42,048 7,507 49,555
> 1987 40,890 7,505 48,395
> 1988 26,838 4,222 31,060
> 1989 29,394 5,778 35,172
> 1990 27,529 5,522 33,051
> 1991 27,857 5,928 33,785
> 1992 22,816 8,175 30,991
> 1993 30,271 9,534 39,805
> 1994 35,329 10,316 45,645
> 1995 37,054 11,997 49,051
> 1996 39,009 13,750 52,759
> 1997 36,953 15,561 52,514
> 1998 39,513 19,191 58,704
> 1999 39,118 21,873 60,991
> *2000 35,992 25,165 61,157
> 2001 35,310 30,029 65,339
> 2002 34,138 29,992 64,130
> 2003 30,771 26,066 56,837
> 2004 28,336 24,375 52,711
> 2005 28,331 25,455 53,786
> 
> Looks like
> 2006 - 26,000 NRs sold
> 2007 - 23,121*
> 
> Information from: Bismarck Tribune, http://www.bismarcktribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point. The last ten years have seen an increase in NR numbers over the 35 year long term average.
> 
> Perceived pressure is always higher with NR hunters as they are hunting for longer, un-interrupted periods (this goes for more than just a bunch of pea brained birds too). Where most resident hunters are hunting weekends, providing birds with "breaks", NR's are hunting 4,5,6,7+ days straight, thus eliminating "breaks" in hunting pressure.
> 
> I KNEW youd get it!
Click to expand...

I would like to see a cage match between you two guys,, :beer: ,,


----------



## Gooseguy10

I would like to see them share a duck boat!


----------



## takethekids

I do not duck hunt in ND, so I have no opinion of the pressure and problems caused by NR's. I live in KS and we a LOT of NR pheasant hunters here every year. There are just as many res hunters causing problems for us as there are NR in terms of landowner relationships. Let's face it, there are some real diptards taking part in our traditions......we all have an obligation to try to stop them by reporting them and/or teaching them the right way. Now, KS could close pheasant season to all NR's and I'd have a much easier pheasant season....I get that. I'm not the type to think I own or control a public resource though so I'm not getting into that. For selfish reasons (and selfish reasons only) I'd like to see KS put a strict limit on NR hunting licenses. Ok, let's pretend that is done. What happens to the cost of our hunting licenses in the future then? What happens to the $ the state makes and uses for more public access? I already know what happens to the eating establishments and hotels that struggle to keep the doors open. Yes, I'd like to have all the roosters and quail in KS to myself, but that's just not gonna happen.

Do any of you ND residents hunt any other states? Would it bother you that a certain state kept you out or would you move there just to have the right to hunt? Finally, if ND wants more people to call it home, and the majority (big scary assumption here) of residents don't want NR's to visit, then why don't you encourage your state government to keep all NR's out?

Heck, I might move to ND if it becomes a resident hunter only state, despite the fact that Northerners in my experience aren't near as friendly as folks are the further south you go (critical and snoody....all the way from ND, thru MN, and over to the NE quadrant....what's up w/ that?). Cold makin' ya'll bitter? Not enough sunlight? Uh oh, just highjacked the thread w/ my stupid ?'s. A few of the northerners I've met are pretty nice people, but many are as nasty as these gusy posting regularly on this site....maybe that's why nobody wants to live in ND?


----------



## barebackjack

takethekids said:


> Do any of you ND residents hunt any other states? Would it bother you that a certain state kept you out or would you move there just to have the right to hunt?


Yes, I do hunt other states. And no, it doesnt bother me when other states dont allow me to hunt every year (for example, IA and their deer lottery for NR's) as im not arrogant enough to think that other states owe me anything.

In fact, im a little miffed at KS for FURTHER OPENING the door for NR hunters (deer hunting). This is going to do nothing but destroy the resource (quality bucks) and ruin it for everyone, residents AND non-residents.


----------



## Buck25

There is no point in arguing with bareback he comes on these controversial forums, gets all worked up and starts calling nr's funny names. I dont know what he is trying to get across on this thread..that there is more hunting pressure is some areas than others? Well i'l agree with that.I think he is also convinced that waterfowling is bad in nodak and that no one can kill birds because nr pressure is to high and still on the rise even though the statistics say otherwise. And he tells other people they have thick skulls? He's always ripping on people for not knowing what its really like and seeing it how it is all year around. Well if i know people that hunt there both R and NR's and they have a lot of success(if killing birds is what we are considering success) then your not going to convince me that the hunting is bad. He explained to me on a different thread that he doesn't even hunt waterfowl which makes me wonder if he knows what it is really like and makes me wonder why he even comes on here and gets so worked up in the first place.

I


----------



## takethekids

barebackjack said:


> takethekids said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you ND residents hunt any other states? Would it bother you that a certain state kept you out or would you move there just to have the right to hunt?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do hunt other states. And no, it doesnt bother me when other states dont allow me to hunt every year (for example, IA and their deer lottery for NR's) as im not arrogant enough to think that other states owe me anything.
> 
> In fact, im a little miffed at KS for FURTHER OPENING the door for NR hunters (deer hunting). This is going to do nothing but destroy the resource (quality bucks) and ruin it for everyone, residents AND non-residents.
Click to expand...

You're right, they owe you nothing. Your fine state of ND doesn't owe me anything either and that's certainly not what I was implying.

Yes, KS has opened the door for NR deer hunters and it IS changing deer hunting in KS. Fewer big bucks are taken by locals each year. I'm not a deer hunter so I'm not really affected. My take is that the more revenue our state generates from hunting, the more the politicians will try to maintain our status as a hunting state. Make something valuable and it has a better chance of sticking around. I'd love to have the entire state to myself, but I'm afraid I need the $ from NR hunters to sustain my tradition within my state.


----------



## barebackjack

takethekids said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takethekids said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you ND residents hunt any other states? Would it bother you that a certain state kept you out or would you move there just to have the right to hunt?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do hunt other states. And no, it doesnt bother me when other states dont allow me to hunt every year (for example, IA and their deer lottery for NR's) as im not arrogant enough to think that other states owe me anything.
> 
> In fact, im a little miffed at KS for FURTHER OPENING the door for NR hunters (deer hunting). This is going to do nothing but destroy the resource (quality bucks) and ruin it for everyone, residents AND non-residents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, they owe you nothing. Your fine state of ND doesn't owe me anything either and that's certainly not what I was implying.
> 
> Yes, KS has opened the door for NR deer hunters and it IS changing deer hunting in KS. Fewer big bucks are taken by locals each year. I'm not a deer hunter so I'm not really affected. My take is that the more revenue our state generates from hunting, the more the politicians will try to maintain our status as a hunting state. Make something valuable and it has a better chance of sticking around. I'd love to have the entire state to myself, but I'm afraid I need the $ from NR hunters to sustain my tradition within my state.
Click to expand...

You are right. It is the whoring out of the resource for the almight dollar. But what happens when that resource is gone? Look at KS. When the big bucks are gone (thats what people are after), whats gonna happen to the NR hunters? They will be gone too. Theres goes the revenue that resource at one time generated. Make something to valuable, and to easy to access, and it wont last long. There has to be sustainability.


----------



## eliptiabeht

barebackjack said:


> You are right. It is the whoring out of the resource for the almight dollar. But what happens when that resource is gone? Look at KS. When the big bucks are gone (thats what people are after), whats gonna happen to the NR hunters? They will be gone too. Theres goes the revenue that resource at one time generated. Make something to valuable, and to easy to access, and it wont last long. There has to be sustainability.


 :beer:


----------



## barebackjack

Buck25 said:


> There is no point in arguing with bareback he comes on these controversial forums, gets all worked up and starts calling nr's funny names. I dont know what he is trying to get across on this thread..that there is more hunting pressure is some areas than others? Well i'l agree with that.I think he is also convinced that waterfowling is bad in nodak and that no one can kill birds because nr pressure is to high and still on the rise even though the statistics say otherwise. And he tells other people they have thick skulls? He's always ripping on people for not knowing what its really like and seeing it how it is all year around. Well if i know people that hunt there both R and NR's and they have a lot of success(if killing birds is what we are considering success) then your not going to convince me that the hunting is bad. He explained to me on a different thread that he doesn't even hunt waterfowl which makes me wonder if he knows what it is really like and makes me wonder why he even comes on here and gets so worked up in the first place.
> 
> I


Theres more to success and enjoyment of the experience than a high kill count.

I dont care if I limit out in ten minutes every day. If I have to kick tresspassers out every day, have other groups of hunters sit in my lap even though they know im there, downwind me, purposfully harrass target game in the immediate area, etc etc, than that is negatively impacting the success of my hunt REGARDLESS as to whether I harvest game or not.

I used to hunt waterfowl quite seriously for many many years. So yes, ive seen first hand how the quality of the experience has been degraded over the years (once again, FOR THE AREAS THAT I HUNTED).

And for the record, I only call MNsotans "funny names".


----------



## jpallen14

eliptiabeht said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. It is the whoring out of the resource for the almight dollar. But what happens when that resource is gone? Look at KS. When the big bucks are gone (thats what people are after), whats gonna happen to the NR hunters? They will be gone too. Theres goes the revenue that resource at one time generated. Make something to valuable, and to easy to access, and it wont last long. There has to be sustainability.
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## blhunter3

Combining beans this weekend on I-29 5 miles south of Fargo and I saw alot of boats and just a hand full of trailers all decked out in stickers and funny "team names".

I really do love when NR's think they stimulate the North Dakota economy sooooooo much. I just living here, paying taxes here, and spending vitrually all of my money in the state, doesn't compare to the 7 days you spend here does it?


----------



## takethekids

You are right. It is the whoring out of the resource for the almight dollar. But what happens when that resource is gone? Look at KS. When the big bucks are gone (thats what people are after), whats gonna happen to the NR hunters? They will be gone too. Theres goes the revenue that resource at one time generated. Make something to valuable, and to easy to access, and it wont last long. There has to be sustainability.[/quote]

I saw what $ does first hand in the area I grew up in threw leases and hated it, but determined there wasn't much I could do about it so I stopped worrying. I guess there was already a lot of pressure in my area when I started hunting, so I don't even notice some of the problems you're referring to. Just to be clear, I haven't taken sides guys. And if I lived in a state where the residents were the only ones that could hunt, there isn't a doubt in my mind I'd be in support (so long as we didn't need the $ to support programs). Who wouldn't want to have a great hunting state that nobody visits? If you had the opportunty to experience that in your lifetime, you are very blessed.....oh, and I'd be ****** too seeing people suddenly (10 years is pretty quick) flooding the local fields after having had it all to myself.

My question is why argue it so much? Why not push to make it a resident hunter only state if that's the way you really feel? IF indeed that is sustainable, wouldn't that be a way to encourage people to live in your state? For KS, I hope one thing or another happens.....we "close the doors" to NR's OR someone gets proactive and makes it a premier hunting destination and turns the entire state into quality habitat. I want to be optimistic I suppose and there is no way we'd ever convince the state legislature to turn away NR $. I assume people must not spend as much money hunting in ND as they do in KS, b/c everybody treats the $ that's brought into KS by those folks like it's a big deal.

I'd give my left testi to have KS close its borders to NR's, especially if I knew the financial kitty wasn't running dry anytime soon b/c of it. I guess what I'm getting at is it seems like there's nothing we as outdoorsmen can do to stop this trend of $ making decisions for us.......unless you "close the door" to all NR's and have ample alternative income to support your wildlife programs.


----------



## Plainsman

> Theres more to success and enjoyment of the experience than a high kill count.





> It is the whoring out of the resource for the almight dollar.


Bareback your a confusing fellow. I agree with your above statements, but it confuses me when you say things like this but support high fence shooting. I have heard you rant against baiting also, but then come back and support high fence. Don't you find conflict in your standards? My fear for the future isn't non residents its outfitters and high fence places trying to be the only game in town. Tying up land so you can not hunt unless you pay them. Pressure isn't just more non residents it's tied up land forcing those already here into smaller and smaller areas.


----------



## Emma07

I would guess the Resident hunters who have problems with the NR Hunters are the ones without the land or the inability to find areas away from hunting pressure? I've had good experience with NR hunters and Resident Hunters. Also, if you know the area, as a Resident Hunter, you can find spots away from the crowd to get your birds and know the land owners. Yeah, I know sometimes the birds concentrate in areas and it seems that every hunter out in the field will see them. I see all the rigs parked around the fields from time to time. These are probably where problems develop? I'm not sure. I just know grabbing my gun after a day of work and going to a pothole or chasing some pheasants is a pretty good opportunity and something I know I will always have for my family. BUT I enjoy giving others the opportunity to hunt my land too - NR or Resident. I just have a little problem with some people saying who deserves hunting on my land a Resident or Non Resident hunter. I feel as a landowner, who pays the taxes, that is my choice.

A few of you may want to spend some more time outside enjoying the great outdoors instead of worrying about who is coming into the state.


----------



## barebackjack

Plainsman said:


> Theres more to success and enjoyment of the experience than a high kill count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the whoring out of the resource for the almight dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bareback your a confusing fellow. I agree with your above statements, but it confuses me when you say things like this but support high fence shooting. I have heard you rant against baiting also, but then come back and support high fence. Don't you find conflict in your standards? My fear for the future isn't non residents its outfitters and high fence places trying to be the only game in town. Tying up land so you can not hunt unless you pay them. Pressure isn't just more non residents it's tied up land forcing those already here into smaller and smaller areas.
Click to expand...

Ive never ranted against baiting and was opposed to the baiting ban. I may have a problem with someone dumping a tandem truck load of bait in the woods, but no problems with the idea of baiting. If you want to dump a few gallons of corn under your stand, that is your choice. I would not be opposed to putting an amount restriction on bait, but am against the outright banning of it.

And I fear outfitters much more than HF operations simply for the reason its so much easier for "joe blow" to get into outfitting and lock up a lot of land. Much harder and more expensive to start a HF operation. Lots of guys (from a money standpoint) have enough to start a general guide/outfitting business, not many of us have enough money laying around to start a HF operation.

I also make a pretty clear distinction between the two being that one deals with a public resource (general outfitting), whereas the other deals with a privately owned animal (HF....and yes, I know they were at one time "public", but you cant reverse what is already done).

That is neither here nor there in this discussion however.


----------



## Recurvenator

Hey Brokeback,

I'm a little confused.......You think it's okay to bait deer because you don't know how to hunt, but one shouldn't use a boat to hunt ducks :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## barebackjack

Recurvenator said:


> Hey Brokeback,
> 
> I'm a little confused.......You think it's okay to bait deer because you don't know how to hunt, but one shouldn't use a boat to hunt ducks :roll: :roll: :roll:


You're wrong, you are a lot confused. Learn to read.

Did I say I bait?

Did I say you shouldn't use a boat to shoot ducks?

I didn't think so.


----------



## Recurvenator

Brokeback,

I see in four years, you've managed to post over 5,000 times. Maybe if you spend a little less time :computer: and a little more time :sniper: , you'll find the hunting pressure isn't anywhere near as bad as it is in your head.


----------



## averyghg

Blue Plate said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah, blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, good one. That is pure genius, It's such a little think but says so much. I've wasted way too much of time today. Asking you to contribute in one of the threads is like putting a first grader in a high school biology class and telling to get an A. It's impossible and unfair. I'm beginning to fee bad for you. You're getting frustrate with the critical posts but you don't know how to respond so you keep coming back with "take the walleyes out of your ears". I'm actually reading this so shouldn't it read a little different? That's the kind of response I get from my 4 year daughter. Here are some little things I like to call facts.
> 
> Year Res NR Total
> 
> 1975 67,267 6,043 73,310
> 1976 63,660 8,530 72,190
> 1977 63,117 7,933 71,050
> 1978 64,081 9,044 73,125
> 1979 59,053 8,682 67,735
> 1980 55,508 8,262 63,770
> 1981 52,079 6,931 59,010
> 1982 52,565 7,615 60,180
> 1983 48,575 7,085 55,660
> 1984 45,814 7,111 52,925
> 1985 41,470 6,380 47,850
> 1986 42,048 7,507 49,555
> 1987 40,890 7,505 48,395
> 1988 26,838 4,222 31,060
> 1989 29,394 5,778 35,172
> 1990 27,529 5,522 33,051
> 1991 27,857 5,928 33,785
> 1992 22,816 8,175 30,991
> 1993 30,271 9,534 39,805
> 1994 35,329 10,316 45,645
> 1995 37,054 11,997 49,051
> 1996 39,009 13,750 52,759
> 1997 36,953 15,561 52,514
> 1998 39,513 19,191 58,704
> 1999 39,118 21,873 60,991
> 2000 35,992 25,165 61,157
> 2001 35,310 30,029 65,339
> 2002 34,138 29,992 64,130
> 2003 30,771 26,066 56,837
> 2004 28,336 24,375 52,711
> 2005 28,331 25,455 53,786
> 
> Looks like
> 2006 - 26,000 NRs sold
> 2007 - 23,121
> 
> Information from: Bismarck Tribune, http://www.bismarcktribune.com
Click to expand...

haha oh clueless BluePlate, i love how you keep posting those statistics, here is my reply to the last time you tried posting these and had nothing to say back cause you know i made you look stupid.....

haha let the fun begin. you see this is what i love about what you just tried to do........ you (from minnesota) come here for two weeks a year and a look at a statistic on number of licenses sold and you figure thats how much pressure is here. Pressure refers to how often the birds get banged at not how many licenses are sold. sure they are directly related, but on years that are more dry and less licenses are sold, there's less water for birds to roost on in turn increasing more pressure on more concentrated birds AND thus INCREASING pressure. Waterfowl hunting has become a LOT more popular over the last 5 years and people buying licenses are hunting more often than they ever have. I'm from ND, I hunt almost every single weekend of the year (not just 2 weeks) so i can go by what actually happens and not by what the game and fish post as # of licenses sold. 
This is the difference between a lot of residents and non-residents, you think you know whats going on here cause you can read it on the web when in turn you really don't know what you're talking about its honestly quite sad.

Another thing to note: there are far more students coming to nd for college mostly for the ability to retain a resident license, college kids hunt birds harder in the state than anyone. Five years ago you could hunt anywhere around fargo and never see another hunter now you're lucky to get a hunt in a year there without someone else scouting the same field. if i had to guess theres 5k plus non residents in this state going to college getting great and getting licenses for waterfowl.


----------



## The Shovla

:lost:  :lost:  :lost:  :lost:  :lost:  :lost:  :lost: 

Why is it on this site that you post something for legitimate help...say in the shotgun forum, and can only manage 1 or 2 responses, yet this BS res. vs nr stuff gets 75 posts OVER and OVER and OVER. It's the same BS all the time, from both sides. Lets stop the stupid arguing and talk about real hunting situations and advise. No other hunting forum online is like this one. I love coming on here, but damn it gets old fast. Lets just enjoy the site and learn something productive. :lame:

ps.

I'll be in the great state of ND on the 22nd and can't wait......ducks or no ducks (since apparently they are all gone). I come out there to enjoy myself, weather it's sitting in my blind, in the recliner with a cold beer back at the house, or in the boat walleye fishing. Even in the drought years, the hunting in ND beats duck hunting back home hands down. And I hunt in one of those so called "crowded" areas, yet have never lost a field to another group of hunters. I can actually count on one hand the number of times I've seen another hunter while hunting myself. Anyway.... Cheers everyone :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

Recurvenator said:


> Brokeback,
> 
> I see in four years, you've managed to post over 5,000 times. Maybe if you spend a little less time :computer: and a little more time :sniper: , you'll find the hunting pressure isn't anywhere near as bad as it is in your head.


Baitpile! :rock:


----------



## Norm70

actually hunting pressure has gotten worse. i started hunting in nodak in about 89(when i could lift a gun) the hunting pressure has gotten worse. hence why their are more poster signs than ever before. i still see alot more pressure by cock hunters and deer hunters than duck hunters.


----------



## BeekBuster

How is the jerry springer thread still alive? Usually you guys can blame it on the season not being open yet. You make us all look bad with trash like this..


----------



## carp_killer

bareback im going to pull my boat to nd and call a coyote in laying in it and then shoot it out of my boat. all in your backyard of course  how about all them ND plates i see at the mn public boat landings? i spose its ok for ND residents to come fish here even though there is alot of pressure on certain lakes that i regularly see more non resident plates at then mn plates.... just saying that its a 2 sided battle. mn has no ducks and a handfull of fish. ND has a **** load of ducks and a couple fish. you come fish here we go hunt there end of story and im guessing it will never change even if you guys ***** on here about it for another 8 years


----------



## barebackjack

I knew someone would have to bring up the fish thing.

I for one dont see the allure of MN fishing. IMO, the only thing MN has in fishing that ND doesnt is a bit more variety. I think most of the NDakers hitting MN waters are doing so more for other water sports. Thats here nor there. Dont like it, do something about it! Its YOUR state. (Good luck, your DNR and most your southern population has their collective head so far up their *** its not even funny).

As for shooting a coyote carp_killer......ya gotta be smarter than the coyote first. Better stick to carp. :wink:


----------



## chrisg

Facts are facts. More water = more birds. With more birds = more hunters. Now most would say with more watewr its spreads the huntersx out and thus spreads out the hunting pressure. Not the case. I see it as many hunters have their ares they hunt and as hard as they try cannot break out into a different area. This applies to in/out state hunters. This year is again wet and already from what I have seen, my theory is again right on. The big areas get hit again and again and again. My farm is in the DL area and since the Opener of Resident duck the numbers have greatly disappeared, from fields full and sloughs full to nothing but coots aka EMPTY POTHOLES. With Sun and 70's I have a real hard time saying it was a migration due to weather. I dont have answers for it, but i see it every year. The birds in an area get used to being hunted a day or two at a time, but once the real floodgates open they are not used to being shot at daily once the season is in full swing and it makes them move. Pressure is real in alot of areas in ND, I cannot blame NR hunters soley for it, as I see plenty of UND plates when I am over there, so factor alot of Instate college kids and also resident hunters and an area can be overrun with hunters easily especially one that might be holding a good number of birds going into a weekend. Something needs to change, the quality of the hunting is in the slide down the crapper and all anyone wants to do is blame this and blame that. Maybe we need a cap, but where does a line for a cap be drawn? 10,000? 20,000? Do you have it at 10,000 and have lottery like SD or you hunt with a guide/Outfitter? :eyeroll: No real easy answer here. I just know pressure is real and I live here and see it and Something needs to be done to address it soon or we are all gonna suffer for it.


----------



## deacon

barebackjack said:


> I for one dont see the allure of MN fishing. IMO, the only thing MN has in fishing that ND doesnt is a bit more variety. I think most of the NDakers hitting MN waters are doing so more for other water sports. Thats here nor there. Dont like it, do something about it! Its YOUR state. (Good luck, your DNR and most your southern population has their collective head so far up their a$$ its not even funny).


It's not the fishing, its the women... they come for! oke:


----------



## nobes

I will be joining the parade in a couple weeks. I've hunted Nd for awhile. Prolly half and half field to water. I like the variety of divers/puddlers. I must hunt a good area, I've never incoutered people telling me "I am hunting wrong, or this is how you should hunt." The locals join us. Must of them tell us the way to hunt them is in a road ditch. They even draw maps for you. All in all I would like to thank ND for the Hunting opportunities.


----------



## carp_killer

barebackjack said:


> I knew someone would have to bring up the fish thing.
> 
> I for one dont see the allure of MN fishing. IMO, the only thing MN has in fishing that ND doesnt is a bit more variety. I think most of the NDakers hitting MN waters are doing so more for other water sports. Thats here nor there. Dont like it, do something about it! Its YOUR state. (Good luck, your DNR and most your southern population has their collective head so far up their a$$ its not even funny).
> 
> As for shooting a coyote carp_killer......ya gotta be smarter than the coyote first. Better stick to carp. :wink:


thats why i killed over 75 dogs and won 3 coyote derbys last winter......


----------



## Gooseguy10

I got my wish....just last week I stated that I missed the yearly duck parade forum.....and wham....I got it. This is the best one yet, baiting, NR vs R numbers, pressure, hunting pressure, name calling, how ND is going to hell, high fence operations, MN fishing, MN women, we even got into Kansas deer hunting and IA hunting practices.......truly the best one yet!

This forum could serve as a stress reliever for the R's who are hacked off about hunting. Just post your frustrations here and you will feel better. Kind of a Dr. Phil like forum.

Good times!


----------



## Blue Plate

Brokeback - I see that you are still hunkered in the bunker but your tinfoil helmet is on too tight. NR licenses sold peaked in the early 2000's. Now it's somewhere around 22K depend on the year, weather, economy etc. Gota run, looking forward to your reply, you obiviously don't have anything else going on with over 5,000 post - In the same time I've got only 300 plus.


----------



## AdamFisk

carp_killer said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew someone would have to bring up the fish thing.
> 
> I for one dont see the allure of MN fishing. IMO, the only thing MN has in fishing that ND doesnt is a bit more variety. I think most of the NDakers hitting MN waters are doing so more for other water sports. Thats here nor there. Dont like it, do something about it! Its YOUR state. (Good luck, your DNR and most your southern population has their collective head so far up their a$$ its not even funny).
> 
> As for shooting a coyote carp_killer......ya gotta be smarter than the coyote first. Better stick to carp. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> thats why i killed over 75 dogs and won 3 coyote derbys last winter......
Click to expand...

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7175053/


----------



## BB

Any pics of duck boats? anybody?


----------



## Recurvenator

deacon said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I for one dont see the allure of MN fishing. IMO, the only thing MN has in fishing that ND doesnt is a bit more variety. I think most of the NDakers hitting MN waters are doing so more for other water sports. Thats here nor there. Dont like it, do something about it! Its YOUR state. (Good luck, your DNR and most your southern population has their collective head so far up their a$$ its not even funny).
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the fishing, its the women... they come for! oke:
Click to expand...

That's because there are a ton of hotties in MN. ND on the other hand..................... uke:


----------



## Recurvenator

nobes said:


> I will be joining the parade in a couple weeks. I've hunted Nd for awhile. Prolly half and half field to water. I like the variety of divers/puddlers. I must hunt a good area, I've never incoutered people telling me "I am hunting wrong, or this is how you should hunt." The locals join us. Must of them tell us the way to hunt them is in a road ditch. They even draw maps for you. All in all I would like to thank ND for the Hunting opportunities.


That's the way MOST NoDaks hunt. Just drive around in a pickup and shoot 'em in the ditch. Of course come deer season, they'll be chasing deer across pastures and fields shootin' out the window. :******: Yet these same people think shouldn't hunt ducks with a boat. :eyeroll:


----------



## Buck25

barebackjack said:


> Dont like it, do something about it! Its YOUR state.


hahaha I think you should take your own advice here bbj. Your the one spending your whole day calling Minnesotans funny names when it is YOUR state that lets us come hunt.


----------



## Buck25

Gooseguy10 said:


> I got my wish....just last week I stated that I missed the yearly duck parade forum.....and wham....I got it. This is the best one yet, baiting, NR vs R numbers, pressure, hunting pressure, name calling, how ND is going to hell, high fence operations, MN fishing, MN women, we even got into Kansas deer hunting and IA hunting practices.......truly the best one yet!
> 
> This forum could serve as a stress reliever for the R's who are hacked off about hunting. Just post your frustrations here and you will feel better. Kind of a Dr. Phil like forum.
> 
> Good times!


 haha :beer:


----------



## Gooseshredder21

I really do love when NR's think they stimulate the North Dakota economy sooooooo much. I just living here, paying taxes here, and spending vitrually all of my money in the state, doesn't compare to the 7 days you spend here does it?


> [/quot
> :rollin:
> :beer:


----------



## goosehunt2010

When tens of thousands visit your state for pretty much only one reason (hunting) it stimulates your economy whether you want to admit it or not.


----------



## Derek Lampert

When started this thread I just wanted to see some Duck boats. But this has become the best thread ever. Covered all topics This site has been covering in the last 3 years. :beer:


----------



## nobes

Isn't this what you wanted, stating that all the non-res pull boats around....You where looking to start it up.......Nicely done!


----------



## blhunter3

goosehunt2010 said:


> When tens of thousands visit your state for pretty much only one reason (hunting) it stimulates your economy whether you want to admit it or not.


So does living here year round. North Dakota is one of the few states that isn't in the red like the state to the east....


----------



## nobes

I think all the res hunters should show a pic of the blinds they hunt from out of the ditch. Or just send a pic of your truck or car.


----------



## chrisg

I will admit I have seen some knucklehead things done by plenty of residents but nothing takes the cake like a good old blue plater straight up telling you the land isnt posted when indeed it is and he wants to get into a fist fight about it. Happened a few years back but I still laugh to this day, I felt bad for him, getting into trouble and his boys were standing in front of the truck watching this go down. I did not turn him in, mainly due to his boys were the shooters and he told them to do it. Posted land or not.....Pretty hard for me to say all NR's are bad, I have met plenty of damn good ones, but guys like him sure dont ease things over with this landowner. Had he been respectable and called the phone number written in black magic marker on the legally signed and dated posted sign 15 feet from his truck he probably would have easily received permission to hunt, especially with his two boys along. So I have seen ditch pigs from both sides of the river.


----------



## BB

I saw this rig last November just north of Jamestown. He was going across a field doing about 60 with two guys in blaze orange in the stand.


----------



## chrisg

And that would suprise you to see that. Every state has its oddballs, lets leave it at that. Seeing that makes me think, "Y'all ain't frum arounds here is ya"......  insert dueling banjos........


----------



## USAlx50

nobes said:


> I think all the res hunters should show a pic of the blinds they hunt from out of the ditch. Or just send a pic of your truck or car.


I try to stay away from the reservation.


----------



## huntinND

BB said:


> I saw this rig last November just north of Jamestown. He was going across a field doing about 60 with two guys in blaze orange in the stand.


So did you randomly pull in the driveway and take a close up picture? looks like something they would use in south Texas... funny


----------



## BB

We actually saw it out in action two days prior but didn't get this pic until we went up to ask permission on the guys slough that was roosting 40+ gadwall and a few teal and spoonies. Right off a major (paved) road; easy hunt.
Either way, we had an Avery/Greenhead gear associate field staffer with us who had a 700mm Canon lens with a 1.4x teleconverter so he could have got the same shot from a mile down the driveway.


----------



## huntinND

BB said:


> We actually saw it out in action two days prior but didn't get this pic until we went up to ask permission on the guys slough that was roosting 40+ gadwall and a few teal and spoonies. Right off a major (paved) road; easy hunt.
> Either way, we had an Avery/Greenhead gear associate field staffer with us who had a 700mm Canon lens with a 1.4x teleconverter so he could have got the same shot from a mile down the driveway.


oh I see. crazy what some people will do to kill a deer, takes the the fun out of rifle hunting around here.


----------



## knutson24

I'm confused.

Are we talking about hunting ducks out of boats? Because I thought you couldn't actively shoot out of motorized boat and they could only be used to go to and from hunting locations or to pick up dead or wounded birds. Maybe I'm reading something wrong.

"Motorboats are legal for going to and from shooting grounds. Ducks, coots, mergansers, geese and tundra swans may be taken from a floating craft, excluding a sinkbox, if such craft is beached, or fastened within or tied immediately alongside any type of fixed hunting blind, or from such craft resting at anchor.* It is illegal to shoot from a sunken device or any floating vessel on open water or to use or cause to be used any floating battery, electric, steam, gasoline or other powered vessel in an attempt to take waterfowl*. A motorboat, sailboat or other craft may be used to pick up dead or injured birds."

Knutson


----------



## Save Hens

i saw a pretty good boat parade HWY2 last sunday, heading both directions. I think i may have only seen 5 decoy trailers headin through devils to Grand forks...ha


----------



## blhunter3

Trapper and I were in Fergus Falls on Sunday around noon and holy boat parade. uke: uke:


----------



## 9manfan

blhunter3 said:


> Trapper and I were in Fergus Falls on Sunday around noon and holy boat parade. uke: uke:


The fishing must be good in that area,,,,,,


----------



## blhunter3

9manfan said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trapper and I were in Fergus Falls on Sunday around noon and holy boat parade. uke: uke:
> 
> 
> 
> The fishing must be good in that area,,,,,,
Click to expand...

Or they were coming back from ND. We ate at Arby's so we got to listen to their stories about hunting in ND. In fact some kid was amazed that we hunted a field in MN. He didn't think birds went to fields. :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## 9manfan

blhunter3 said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trapper and I were in Fergus Falls on Sunday around noon and holy boat parade. uke: uke:
> 
> 
> 
> The fishing must be good in that area,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or they were coming back from ND. We ate at Arby's so we got to listen to their stories about hunting in ND. In fact some kid was amazed that we hunted a field in MN. He didn't think birds went to fields. :rollin: :rollin:
Click to expand...

The kid must of been from ND, because everybody knows in MN, that we only hunt fields,,, :rollin: ,,,


----------



## nobes

The kid was prolly amazed that you didn't say we hunted a ditch.


----------

